# Thought for the Week 7/4/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

One day an expert in time management was speaking to a group of business students and, to drive home a point, used an illustration those students will never forget. As he stood in front of the group of high-powered overachievers, he pulled out a one-gallon, wide-mouthed jar and set it on the table in front of him. Then he produced about a dozen fist-sized rocks and carefully placed them, one at a time, into the jar. When the jar was filled to the top and no more rocks would fit inside, he asked, "Is this jar full?" 
"Yes," responded everyone in the class. 
"Really?" he answered. 
He reached under the table and pulled out a bucket of gravel. He dumped some gravel in and shook the jar, causing pieces of gravel to work themselves down into the space between the big rocks. Then he asked the group once more, "Is the jar full?" By this time the class was on to him. 
"Probably not," one of them answered. 
"Good!" the expert replied. He reached under the table and brought out a bucket of sand. He started dumping the sand in the jar, and it went into all of the spaces left between the rocks and the gravel. Once more he asked the question, "Is this jar full?" 
"No!" the class shouted. 
Once again the instructor said, "Good." Then he grabbed a pitcher of water and began to pour it in until the jar was filled to the brim. When the jar could hold no more, he looked at the class and asked, "What is the point of this illustration?" 
One eager student raised his hand and answered, "The point is, no matter how full your schedule is, if you try really hard you can always fit some more things in it!" 
"No," the speaker replied, "that's not the point. The truth this illustration teaches us is this: if you don't put the big rocks in first, you'll never get them in at all." 
What are the 'big rocks' in your life? Your loved ones, your dreams, your faith, a worthy cause, teaching or helping others, doing things that you love, time for yourself, and your health. 
Remember to put these BIG ROCKS in first or you'll never get them in at all. If you sweat the little stuff, like the gravel and the sand, then you'll fill your life with all the little things you worry about that don't really matter, and you'll never have the real quality time you need to spend on the big, important things, like the big rocks. 
So, when you are reflecting on this short story, ask yourself this question: 
*What are the 'big rocks' in my life? * 
Then, put those in your jar first. _Anon_

_Matthew 7:24-25.

'Therefore everyone who hears these words of mine and puts them into practice is like a wise man who built his house on the rock. The rain came down, the streams rose, and the winds blew and beat against that house; yet it did not fall, because it had its foundation on the rock.'_


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you Dibley - I really love and appreciate your thoughts for the week.
C
x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aww thanks hun 

I just love stories that I can apply to my situation...and if they help others as well, then that's great too 

Dibley x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well they really touch me... I'm still smiling about your "broken" bucket story!  I have struggled so much with faith and TTC and IF, and I still do, but found these thoughts lovely. Thank you and hope all will be well with your next tx.
C
x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for your well wishes - I need them! 

Well I'm   that before I get to my 2ww we will be celebrating your BFP!  

Dibley x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Ooooo let's hope so...    How long will you be abroad for your tx?


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm only away for 8 nights, as the beginning of my treatment (scans etc) are done at my local fertility clinic  
I'm quite lucky as they have been very supportive of my TX abroad 

Don't forget to keep us updated of your progress - the second week for me is always the hardest  The least we can do for you is   that you won't go completely   during this time 

Love Dibley x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley

Thanks again for another inspiring thought.  I've heard this one before, but not for a while.  Haven't forgotten the broken bucket or the donkey one's, and I never forget my footprints.

Not long now till Reprofit .....   for you that this is your turn for the BFP.

Thanks again,
Julie x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aww thanks for your   Julie -

really, really appreciate it! 

Dibley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*I'm keeping all the Thoughts of the weeks - so i have them all printed off together.

I do love them  

Oooh Dibley - lots of         

Emma xxx*


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Dibley

Once again lovely thought for the week. something so simple yet how many of us fail to do it. I get too wrapped up with gravel and sand! Determined to put the big rocks in first.
And a conincidence we sang the wise man built his house upon the rock today at School!

Everyone in my prayers as always

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

dibley,

i wanted to wish you all the success in your up and coming treatment at reprofit...        ...  ...

you are in my thoughts

luv and lots of hugs to you


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aw Barbiedoll,

Thank you - your   and well wishes are VERY much appreciated! 
I'm sat here thinking to myself, this time next week, e/c will have happened - DH will have done is bit  - time seems to be flying by! 

A lovely elderly lady in my congregation always says, 'We do not know what the future holds, but we know WHO holds the future!'

God willing, each of us will be blessed with our dreams  

love Dibley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dibley - I'm going away tomorrow for 2 weeks so wanted to wish you lots of love and very very good wishes for your journey next week

     

Emma xxx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma 

And I hope you have a lovely break too  You so deserve it 
See you when you get back - you'll be so relaxed and I'll be on my 2ww going  

Love Dibs x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley

I'm paranoid I'm going to miss you before you go off to Reprofit, and just wanted to say I will be shouting out some  's for you next week.  I hope you have a really good time there, and that everything goes really well.

I've had my scan today - 1 follie at 13.5mm so hoping I will ov early next week, and be basted next week as well.  Then back into the delightful 2ww again.  

I really hope and   that this will be a miracle month for all the lovely ff ladies.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Julie for your   and well wishes 

Hey, just realised if you're basted next week too, then our 2ww will overlap - woohoo! Someone to share the   with 

I'll be   for you too hun - and that it truly will be a miracle month 

Love Dibley x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh yes, someone else to share the   with.  
XXX


----------

